# RIP Googie... *Warning - A bit disturbing*



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't really know where to start this...

A few of yu might remember a thread I started a while ago in horse protection about and old racehorse on my dad's bosses property being neglected. This is that thread: 

Well, Googie died yesterday, and I have to say, it was probably the most traumatic thing i've ever seen. He had been going steadily downhill for the last 6 months. Dad had been feeding him every morning, but it wasn't making any difference. There are now about 30 thoroughbreds out there now, and dad's boss is feeding the broodmares, but couldn't spare a thought for the poor old gelding wasting away in a back paddock. It just makes me so mad. 

I went for a ride yesterday afternoon with a friend Brooke, and decided to ride around the property. We rode into the paddock he was in with another 5 or so horses, and he was down... I rode up to him and it was obvious he couldn't get up, and had been there for a while. He had dug great holes from scrambling to get up, but by now he was so weak he could only flutter his legs. The other horses were all standing protectively around him. I called my dad and said he better get out here because he couldn't get up and he would have to shoot him. I rode a bit closer and saw that the ******* crows had been at him and his eye was all bloody... He couldn't do anything while they attacked him, he was to weak to get up or even to lift his head by now. His tongue was lolling out and his mouth was full of dust. It was horrible... It was like those pictures you see of emaciated horses in third world countries. His hip bone was sticking out and he was all sunken, he actually looked like a weeks old carcass with the skin stretched over the bones, he was that thin. No wonder he was too weak to get up. 

Well dad got out about half an hour later. He went to go check him first, despite me saying there was no point, to take the gun and put him out of his misery, dad said he had to check first and let his boss know before he did anything. But by the time dad got there he was already dead. 

Argh it just makes me so mad, it's all so pointless... Dad's boss can find the time and money to maintain a herd of 10 broomares, a colt, a mare and foal, but can't find it in his heart to give his old gelding a shot at a decent retirement, or even to put him out of his misery. All he said when dad called was 'thanks for letting me know'. This same guy had a mare who bowed a tendon, we told him the next day, and he waited a MONTH to get a vet out. By then the vet said she would never recover and it would be kinder to put her down. This was about a month ago and she has been stuck in a paddock with a 30+yo gelding in a back paddock. they are both thin and don't get fed. This man just makes me so furious... And I feel so guilty that I didn't do anything. I know there isn't really much I could do without putting dads job in jeapordy... But I just feel so bad for that old horse, I've known him for about 8 years now, and watched him get worse and worse that whole time.

The second my dad retires, i'm reporting his POS boss.

RIP Googie, I hope wherever you are now is better than the hell you left behind.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oops, forgot to link the old thread: *Conflicted, advice please!*

*That photo of Googie is about 3/4 months old.*


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooh my gosh  That is so sad. 

*hugs* I'm sorry for your loss!

I really don't know what else to say! He is obviously in a better place now though...
I often thought about this horse as I read your other thread. I was wondering how he was doing just a couple of days ago.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

That would horrible to watch a horse get...shot. I am sooo sorry


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

God, I'm sorry you had to see that.

I came up to the barn that was on my property when I was in Alabama (belonged to my landlord, he raised Walkers... poorly). And a thunderstorm had just rolled through. When i came up two horses were dead. Struck by lightning. The landlord tied a chain around their necks and dragged them by tractor out to the back of the property. It was really awful to see... then I was riding Joey on the property (where he told me the horses were NOT put) and i came right across their bodies. Joey just about hit the dirt he spun around so fast. I knew he could smell them before i could because he started acting funny.

It was an awful sight.. i've never seen a horse shot before. Its traumatic enough to come upon a sight like you saw.

I hope that image can fade for ya *hugs* I hope you feel better


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

He didn't actually get shot... He had died by the time dad went up to him. But your right, I just couldn't get it out of my head, him lying there thrashing his legs with blood all over his head :[

I've seen this sort of thing in sheep and cattle lots fo times. But its very different when your a horse persona nd it's a horse... And one you've known for a long time...

At least he is in a better place now poor guy.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

RIP darling it was a horrible thing to see with Lauren that day. He's gone to a better place *hugs* xoxoxo


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

the whole image thing stuck in ur head was the same for me but he has gone to a much better place now we both know that.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

that is horrible but he is not suffering anymore.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I know, that's the only good thing out of this...


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

we just have to remember the good days.


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

im sorry for you he was extremely cute!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm really sorry. I know how it feels.  I went out to feed the horses this February (on valentines day) and my mare had broken her leg somehow. Compound facture. and had to be shot. That was really hard.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

What a waste of a life. That poor horse. R.I.P Googie 
It makes me so mad that people could do this to such beautiful horses...


----------

